# Pigs ears, pig strips and paddywacks



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi all!

We are mightily excited about getting our pup from Sylvia (sylml) in 9 days time (woop woop).. So went to do the last bits shopping last night at Pets at home last night..

Top of the list was the pigs ears and pigs strips that have been recommended on other threads (also bought some paddywacks, beef strips), however this morning looking at the back of the packet it says not for pups under 12 weeks of age!?

The last thing I want to do is harm my pup by giving them too early! Did anyone try an 8 week old pup with these??

I was also up till midnight cooking and cutting up chicken liver and chicken sausages which are now in batches in the freezer!! Fingers crossed she will appreciate my efforts 

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's more of a choking hazard giving a little pup something so big. Maybe also they have delicate tummys to begin with.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Helen, 

Not sure if I’ve seen you on here before – how exciting that you’ll be getting your pup in just nine days’ time. You must be SO excited! 

My name is Turi and my partner Marcus and I are getting our first Cockapoo in seven weeks. We spend Sunday wandering around Pets at Home too and spent a small fortune! We bought pork strips upon the recommendation of someone on here as the pigs ears can be a bit big for an eight-week old puppy. They keep though so you haven’t wasted your money, don’t worry! With all chew things I’d supervise initially… when they say it’s like having a baby they weren’t kidding were they?! 

Seriously impressed with your dedication staying up until midnight – I thought I was well prepared! How did you cook the chicken liver out of interest? 

Lastly, what names are you considering and have you got any pictures? We’re also getting a girl – we’d only thought of boys’ names so have gone back to the drawing board!

Turi x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> Not sure if I’ve seen you on here before – how exciting that you’ll be getting your pup in just nine days’ time. You must be SO excited!
> 
> ...


Hi turi,

I said a brief hello seems like an age ago when we first started our puppy hunt.... Just a distant memory now!! I have since been lingering in the background and reading as much as I could!

I have been suprised how quickly the last 10 weeks have gone to be honest, as like you we had chosen our breeder and pregnant mum... The longest wait was for news of the birth... But when they were born on my birthday I knew it was fate!!

It was from your previous thread that I heard the recommendations for the pig strips etc.. But after reading they are not to be given before 12 weeks I thought it best to double check opinions on here!! Like most new puppy mums I will no doubt watch her like a hawk anyhoo, just like i di when my kids were babies! (although I didnt give them pig strips, I have to add! ). The photos from Sylvia have made each week pass quicker!! We are (or should I say hubby) is frantically laying patio slabs in the backgarden as I write... We were half way through totally landscaping the garden when I found the perfect litter 

I looked on the tinter web for instructions how long to cook the liver for.. After reading how it stinks your house out when oven baking I decided to boil instead (although the smell still isnt good, just glad we have a good extractor!).. Chopped the raw liver into bite size pieces then boiled them for around 8 mins (until they looked cooked!).. The instructions said to boil for 4 mins, but i wasnt convinced they were cooked, so would rather overcook than give pup food poisening!! The chicken sausages from tesco smelt lovely, but hubby was not over impressed when he tried some so no threat of daddy pinching her sausages 

We are mainly getting her as a family pup, but also in the hope we can train her as a hypo dog for my 3 year old who was diagnosed type 1 diabetic 5 months ago... He has a very hard time with very irratic hypos which can be quite scary, so an extra pair of eyes and the comfort of a dog can only be a good thing!! There was therefore only one name we could give her and that is 'Hope'

Will try and upload some photos soon once hubby comes in later as I am terrible with technology!!

Helen xx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope is a perfect name for her! I asked the vet about pigs ears and he said not to give it to Poopy as she was too young. This was at about 9 weeks. I think he said wait until her adult teeth are through.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Hope is a perfect name for her! I asked the vet about pigs ears and he said not to give it to Poopy as she was too young. This was at about 9 weeks. I think he said wait until her adult teeth are through.


Thank you that is really helpful information! Presumably it would be the same for the strips as well then? Would you mind me asking then what if anything specific you have given Poppy to chew on to help channel the chewing tendancies into?? Other than chewable toys??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tbh Poppy has had rawhide since she came home, because Izzie has it & she's an adult Poppy would just steal it to play with & she was always fine... So who knows, we just let her get on with it lol.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Tbh Poppy has had rawhide since she came home, because Izzie has it & she's an adult Poppy would just steal it to play with & she was always fine... So who knows, we just let her get on with it lol.


Lol.. When you put this I immediately thought of the kids!! With first child we always stress about healthy eating, no juice until a certain age and as for macdonalds umph.. Certainly not!! Then second child arrives and all those ideals go out of the window because the older child has them already, so much easier to go with the flow


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Lol.. When you put this I immediately thought of the kids!! With first child we always stress about healthy eating, no juice until a certain age and as for macdonalds umph.. Certainly not!! Then second child arrives and all those ideals go out of the window because the older child has them already, so much easier to go with the flow


Exactly! Haha, the second kid always gets to do things earlier than the first one got to do them lol. I'm an older sister so I know!

Poppy loved chewing rawhide as well, she's nearly 4 & a half months now & she's never had a problem with it. Also her playing with Izzie most of the time means the only time she ever bites/nibbles us is when she's excited because we've just come home from somewhere, other than that she's so gentle! It's great tbh, Izzie was a massive nibbler lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont ever remember having a problem with any of my girls and pigs ears. maybe leave the fadiwacs will they are a little older. 


a nice jusy raw bome is also good for a teathing puppy, frozen in nice and cool for them. 


also try a damp frozen tea towle with a knot in it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Hope is a perfect name for her! I asked the vet about pigs ears and he said not to give it to Poopy as she was too young. This was at about 9 weeks. I think he said wait until her adult teeth are through.


Who's Poopy?! 

Hi Helen

I remember you now! 

I’m so excited for you that you’ve found your own little puppy! I think it’s lovely to get to know the breeder and mum as part of the puppy finding process. Sylvia’s photos are great – she obviously realises how important it is to you that you see your puppy develop and grow. To be honest I think Hope gets prettier as she gets older! 

Boiling the liver… eugh! Your stomach must be stronger than mine but I suppose I’ll have to get over the smell if I want to make healthy treats for my pup! I know that Marcus (my boyfriend) will try and nab treats too – ‘one for you, two for me’ – he does it with the cats now (not with their biscuits I might add!)

I’m sorry to hear about the difficult time you have had recently and will keep my fingers and toes crossed that Hope will come as a comfort and help to you as a family.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

tbh we gave Vincent paddywaks when he was about 12 weeks old, and pigs ears from about 14 weeks.
We never give him them when he's alone, and always make sure there is plenty of water available for him


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!! Your replies have been really helpful... I especially love the frozen tea towel idea, thanks kendal as never would have thought of that!!

We are hoping to put her on NI as soon as I make enough space in the garage for a small chest freezer.. I have had to clearly mark the livers in case hubby takes them to work for dinner by mistake 

I will probably hold off for a week or so to see how she copes and settles in, but if chewing becomes an issue will have to try her on the strips I think!! May also invest in some bones from our local butcher! I know not to get weight bearing bones, however are their any others that we should avoid? Ie Pork bones due to risk of lung worm or any others that may splinter??

Thanks once again for everyones time spent replying! xx


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

We checked pig ear strips with our vet and he said as long as we supervised him, no problem - but you should always take advice from your own vet. They know best for your own dog.

We actually got the initial recommendation on the Pets At Home strips from our puppy training instructor...as she used them as a way of calming down and distracting all the pups in the first few classes (so he was about 12 weeks). They worked so well, we just had to get some! We also don't give him every piece, we throw out bits that are just too small.

Boston can now handle about 1/2 a pigs ear before he eventually gives up. He's just a bit too much for him, size wise.

Keep an eye out for quality rawhide. Some cheap manufacturers take small leftover bits of rawhide and mush them together into the shape (often alongside a crap load of chemicals). When the pup chews the hide, they break off into bits and this can cause a choking hazard. Just look at the edge of the rawhide, and you will see if its either one single sheet, or lots of sheets stuck/mashed together (hard to describe if you don't know what to look for). I found this site helpful...

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_5/features/Best-Rawhide-Chews-For-Your-Dog_16120-1.html


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Who's Poopy?!
> 
> Hi Helen
> 
> ...


Thank you Turi  we think she is really preatty, but we are rather biased 

To be honest worst part of boiling them was draining the water off once cooked... Just dont do what I did and take a deep breath in at that point :ugh:

I am sure she will certainly be a distraction!! The kids have enjoyed helping me put all her toys in her toy box ready this morning (hoping the novilty of them playing with her toys will have worn off by next week hmmmm 

I hope the time passes quickly for you and that you get lots of pickies from breeder over the next weeks!! I will keep a close eye out


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh God… you’ve really put me off boiling the liver now! 

We’ve bought a lot of toys too – I read in Gwen Bailey’s ‘The Perfect Puppy’ that it’s a good idea to have a wide variety of toys (especially chew toys) as it prevents boredom if you rotate them rather than leaving them available all the time… 

We’ll keep ours in a box out of reach too as I’ve also read that having control over a puppy’s toys (as well as its food etc) highlights your position as ‘pack leader’! Also read that if you discover that the puppy has a preferred toy it can be used as a high-value reward in training as opposed to an edible treat. I imagine having a few toys to play from also makes a puppy less possessive – especially if she will be sharing the toys with children (or Marcus in my case )! 

Ok, I sound like a know-it-all book boffin now… and no one likes a know-it-all so I’ll be quiet. It’ll all probably got horribly wrong when I get our puppy home – reading things in theory is so different to reality!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Lozza said:


> We checked pig ear strips with our vet and he said as long as we supervised him, no problem - but you should always take advice from your own vet. They know best for your own dog.
> 
> We actually got the initial recommendation on the Pets At Home strips from our puppy training instructor...as she used them as a way of calming down and distracting all the pups in the first few classes (so he was about 12 weeks). They worked so well, we just had to get some! We also don't give him every piece, we throw out bits that are just too small.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Lozza.. That is certainly interesting and rather scary reading!! Luckily I hadnt bought any rawhide yet and I would have always avoided coloured or flavoured ones anyway (common sense really) but I certainly didnt know about then using small pieces to make some of them up 

Does anyone know anywhere in the uk you can get the good quality hides from?? I know PAH did a lot of different ones, but do they do some proper quality ones or is it better getting online??


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh God… you’ve really put me off boiling the liver now!
> 
> We’ve bought a lot of toys too – I read in Gwen Bailey’s ‘The Perfect Puppy’ that it’s a good idea to have a wide variety of toys (especially chew toys) as it prevents boredom if you rotate them rather than leaving them available all the time…
> 
> ...


Sorry Turi.. I meant to go on to say that once i had drained and washed the pan with the livers tucked safely away in the freezer the smell preatty much dispersed strait away!! I have read if you cook them in the oven though that the smell is unbearable, so not sure if I will do the whole liver cake thing :ugh:

You sound very well informed (not a know it all at all !) i have read Gwens book too and like you say all good in theory... Least you wont have an issue with Marcus (well I assume not) like I am having with my two year old Tilly this morning.... She has fallen in love with Hopes kong wubba (tiss pink!) and Tilly is teething really badly and has spent all morning chewing on the kong wubba  I am thinking that kong should branch out into toddlers teething toys also lol... Goes without saying I have now used my puppy training techniques to distract Tilly and retrieve said kong


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh ok… well maybe I’ll try the liver treats then! 

Haha – I really hope Marcus doesn’t fall for the Kong Wubba (ours is purple, so cute!) or I really will have problems…! No Marcus just REALLY WANTS A RUGBY BALL TO PLAY WITH THE DOG. I put this is capitols as he really is desperate and remind me daily. I wonder what he’ll do if we have a girlie girl pup! 

I really wonder whether people who’ve had human babies will have a stronger foundation with puppies and training – the patience, the teaching, the consistency that is learnt as a parent. Just a thought!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

JR1 said:


> Hope is a perfect name for her! I asked the vet about pigs ears and he said not to give it to Poopy as she was too young. This was at about 9 weeks. I think he said wait until her adult teeth are through.


Is 'Poopy' a typo, or is it just a nickname describing her?


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh ok… well maybe I’ll try the liver treats then!
> 
> Haha – I really hope Marcus doesn’t fall for the Kong Wubba (ours is purple, so cute!) or I really will have problems…! No Marcus just REALLY WANTS A RUGBY BALL TO PLAY WITH THE DOG. I put this is capitols as he really is desperate and remind me daily. I wonder what he’ll do if we have a girlie girl pup!
> 
> I really wonder whether people who’ve had human babies will have a stronger foundation with puppies and training – the patience, the teaching, the consistency that is learnt as a parent. Just a thought!


If Marcus is anything like my hubby Chris he will sulk if you don't get him a rugby ball so may be best to get him one and save the tantrums 

I really do think that is the case... Quite funny really as when I was reading Gwens book quite a lot of the techniques ina broad manner I do use with my four kids, especially the distraction techniques!! Have also read a lot on here about fussy eating pups, been through that many times with the kids having to tempt them with healthy food so will have to see.... If all else fails I will sell the kids and keep the pup


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Don’t worry – I’m on it! When I find one I’ll post it on here! 

When you come on here and you’re puppy is the best trained puppy ever I’ll tell myself you had a head start tee hee hee!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Is 'Poopy' a typo, or is it just a nickname describing her?


Definitely a typo!! My iPad has a mind of it own! Could be a good nickname though!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Tee hee hee!


----------

